# My food friend...hummus



## Superheavy (May 28, 2016)

I know that I'm only just starting to get to grips with Diabetes, but so far I must admit that my food friend so far has often been hummus. Whack it on a small slice of bread, on crackers or even smother it over a bit of cooked meat, it's a low carb option that provides a smooth creaminess without the big numbers.

Personally, I'm especially fond of the piri piri and avocado and mint versions from Tesco, which reduce the levels of carbs from the normal hummus, and also taste really good.


----------



## chili (May 28, 2016)

I tried it once, i would rather stick pins in my own eyeballs  But i am pleased your enjoying it


----------



## Superheavy (May 28, 2016)

chili said:


> I tried it once, i would rather stick pins in my own eyeballs  But i am pleased your enjoying it



Lol, I urge you not to, we have enough eye problems as diabetics already!


----------



## Peapod87 (May 29, 2016)

Hummus is also really good for your sugar levels think it does have enough fibre and protein to help keep your blood sugar at a steady level.  I have it A lot!  its nice on chicken then put in the oven  xx


----------



## Ljc (May 29, 2016)

I love Hummus, I could eat it straight from the tub.  I love it on Ryvita's , never tried it on chicken thanks for the idea.


----------



## chili (May 29, 2016)

Maybe i just bought a cheap one ( £1 ) as the one i had was like a peanut butter crossed with wall paper paste texture and tasted like soggy cardboard think i got it from iceland


----------



## KookyCat (May 29, 2016)

I love hummus but it has to be the good stuff, there's a deli near me that does a version with a spicy oil, it's divine.  I like it with celery sticks, but the I also like peanut butter and celery, so I might be weird


----------



## Stitch147 (May 29, 2016)

Love hummus, twice a week at my work canteen they do a shawarma chicken wrap. I have it in a box (salad and chicken) without the wrap and a nice big dollop of hummus. Delicious.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 29, 2016)

Hummus reminds me of Germolene ointment with seeds in it. Actually I could use Germolene ointment on my eyes after I have stuck pins in them


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 30, 2016)

I love it as well - it's a bit of a vegetarian staple and we get through quite a lot of it.   I like the lemon and coriander but they seem to be bringing out new flavours all the time although as KC says quality does vary between brands.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 30, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hummus reminds me of Germolene ointment with seeds in it. Actually I could use Germolene ointment on my eyes after I have stuck pins in them


 I love hummus too - Waitrose do a nice one, or I buy from the corner shop (Turkish), which does proper ones. It's nice on Ryvita crackerbread


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

Don't think I've ever tried it!  What would you recommend for a neophyte?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 30, 2016)

Just try a plain one to begin with to see if you like it.  It's made from chickpeas, tahini (sesame seed paste), garlic, oil and lemon juice with a bit of salt - ground up into a smooth dip.  Tesco did a chunky one - not ground up as much - very nice.

I tried making some once  - fairly simple you would think but I must have got quantities wrong and made a right hash of it.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Just try a plain one to begin with to see if you like it.  It's made from chickpeas, tahini (sesame seed paste), garlic, oil and lemon juice with a bit of salt - ground up into a smooth dip.  Tesco did a chunky one - not ground up as much - very nice.
> 
> I tried making some once  - fairly simple you would think but I must have got quantities wrong and made a right hash of it.


I fancy trying something different, which part of the supermarket would I find it in? Chiller?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I fancy trying something different, which part of the supermarket would I find it in? Chiller?



Yes, it's usually with all the dips, coleslaw etc. I've just had a look at the Tesco website and they have a massive range of flavours now.  A lot of supermarkets do the mini stacker pots - often consist of a plain one, lemon/coriander, red pepper.  I'm not keen on the red pepper but I do like the lemon/coriander myself although I think it has a bit of chili in it so probably isn't to all tastes.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, it's usually with all the dips, coleslaw etc. I've just had a look at the Tesco website and they have a massive range of flavours now.  A lot of supermarkets do the mini stacker pots - often consist of a plain one, lemon/coriander, red pepper.  I'm not keen on the red pepper but I do like the lemon/coriander myself although I think it has a bit of chili in it so probably isn't to all tastes.


Thanks, will check it out when next in Tescos  Will have to make sure I don't pick up any coleslaw by mistake though - that stuff is utterly disgusting and ought to be banned!


----------



## Ljc (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me about Hummous, I've just ordered Hummous with caramelised onion yum yum


----------



## Val999 (May 30, 2016)

Sounds like Hummous is like Marmite, you either love it or hate it. I'm part of the hate brigade with Hummous. Tried it once and chucked the rest in the bin. Never again !


----------



## DeusXM (May 30, 2016)

Hummus is also one of those ones where there's a lot of variability - I like mine with a bit of zest in it so I find the 'good' supermarket ones to be pretty good. I can't imagine Iceland doing a good one.

You can have quite a bit of fun with what you dip in it too. I love it on Arabic flatbreads (although they don't like me) and I know a lot of people rate it as a dip for celery and carrorts. As a fully-fledged carnivore, I enjoy using it as a dip for cocktail sausages, and in some working/middle class fusion cuisine, as a dip for pork rinds...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 30, 2016)

Val999 said:


> Sounds like Hummous is like Marmite, you either love it or hate it. I'm part of the hate brigade with Hummous. Tried it once and chucked the rest in the bin. Never again !




I don't hate it at all. I once got a crack in the brickwork in my garden shed. For the life of me I couldn't get anything to point it with that seemed it might do the job. I filled it with hummus and it has never moved since. Even the ants and spiders and bugs of various shapes and sizes do not now frequent my shed cos they can't stand the taste either. It is far cheaper and longer living than anything you can buy in a hardware store


----------



## Pine Marten (May 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't hate it at all. I once got a crack in the brickwork in my garden shed. For the life of me I couldn't get anything to point it with that seemed it might do the job. I filled it with hummus and it has never moved since. Even the ants and spiders and bugs of various shapes and sizes do not now frequent my shed cos they can't stand the taste either. It is far cheaper and longer living than anything you can buy in a hardware store


Oh my  !

I love hummus - lovely as a dip with carrot, celery, whatever you like... and I love Marmite too, which I sometimes spread on toast soldiers to have with boiled eggies...yummy


----------



## Stitch147 (May 31, 2016)

Marmite = YUCK!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2016)

Bah! I forgot to look when I was in Tesco's earlier today!


----------



## Pine Marten (May 31, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Marmite = YUCK!!!


----------



## chili (May 31, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I can't imagine Iceland doing a good one.



Trust me they don't  the contents reminded me of my babys nappy 20yrs ago Yuck


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 31, 2016)

Hold everything folks.  I was talking to a client today and his wife is an international award winning chef. She offered me a most excellent plan for hummus. Apparently you wrap about a pound in weight of hummus, balsamic vinegar and just a pinch of thyme in 4 sheets of wet newspaper. Put the whole affair into an oven on very low heat and keep a very close eye on it. The whole thing will take time to prepare but when the newspaper starts to burn then the thing is ready. Open a bottle of medium white wine and pour a large snifter. Remove the paper and contents from the oven tear open the newspaper and put the contents in a pedal bin. Eat the newspaper and enjoy the wine


----------



## New-journey (Jun 1, 2016)

I love hummus and add it to veg and salad for a low carb easy meal. I have noticed there are so many types and  now going to try the avocado and mint ones as I didn't know they had less carbs. A visit to Tescos later I think.


----------



## MarkT (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm now a humous lover, usually with celery sticks, carrots n stuff. Take a reduced fat snack size, from Tesco, to work often...Oh my God! What am I turning into? LMAO


----------



## Superheavy (Jun 2, 2016)

New-journey said:


> I love hummus and add it to veg and salad for a low carb easy meal. I have noticed there are so many types and  now going to try the avocado and mint ones as I didn't know they had less carbs. A visit to Tescos later I think.



Forget the fact that its lower carb - it's even nicer than the normal hummus from my point of view!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2016)

I like chickpeas but not hummous. Is that weird?  And don't even get me started in avocado!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I like chickpeas but not hummous. Is that weird?  And don't even get me started in avocado!


Avocado - yuck!  A pear that tastes nothing like a pear!  

I actually remembered to look at the hummus in Tescos this morning, but couldn't decide on a flavour. I was also put off by the fact that it all had a 'use by' date of 4th June - doubt whether I would actually eat it by tomorrow. Does it always have such a short shelf-life? I was expecting weeks, not hours!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I like chickpeas but not hummous. Is that weird?  And don't even get me started in avocado!


I don't think that's weird at all, I love liver sausage and liver pate but liver yerk.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 4, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Just try a plain one to begin with to see if you like it.  It's made from chickpeas, tahini (sesame seed paste), garlic, oil and lemon juice with a bit of salt - ground up into a smooth dip.  Tesco did a chunky one - not ground up as much - very nice.
> 
> I tried making some once  - fairly simple you would think but I must have got quantities wrong and made a right hash of it.


I bought one of those nutrabullet things, and made humous in that. Took seconds and was really nice. Asda do a caramelised onion humous
which is tasty


----------



## Carolg (Jun 4, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Oh my  !
> 
> I love hummus - lovely as a dip with carrot, celery, whatever you like... and I love Marmite too, which I sometimes spread on toast soldiers to have with boiled eggies...yummy


Mmm. Haven't had marmite for years, last thing was marmite rice cakes- yuk really salty


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I like chickpeas but not hummous. Is that weird?


I love blackcurrant squash, and apple squash, but I don't like blackcurrant and apple.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Avocado - yuck!  A pear that tastes nothing like a pear!
> 
> I actually remembered to look at the hummus in Tescos this morning, but couldn't decide on a flavour. I was also put off by the fact that it all had a 'use by' date of 4th June - doubt whether I would actually eat it by tomorrow. Does it always have such a short shelf-life? I was expecting weeks, not hours!


That is not right, it should have at least four days, how disappointing but worth perservering as it is so delicious. But then I love avocado so may not be the best judge for you!


----------



## Koranai (Jun 7, 2016)

Love hummus, really need to get some more myself. My favourite is a smoked paprika one available at asda, makes an awesome meal with some carrot sticks or other small veggies for dipping.

If you like cooking I highly recommend trying to make some yourself, as there's nothing quite like freshly made. It isn't as simple as it looks though, and tasting during the making is key. It also has a fairly short shelf life, so don't make more than you can eat in a few days!

Oh, also, store bought hummus if unopened can keep for a couple of weeks it seems without seeming to go bad. But once opened needs to be consumed in a few days.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 7, 2016)

Koranai said:


> Love hummus, really need to get some more myself. My favourite is a smoked paprika one available at asda, makes an awesome meal with some carrot sticks or other small veggies for dipping.
> 
> If you like cooking I highly recommend trying to make some yourself, as there's nothing quite like freshly made. It isn't as simple as it looks though, and tasting during the making is key. It also has a fairly short shelf life, so don't make more than you can eat in a few days!
> 
> Oh, also, store bought hummus if unopened can keep for a couple of weeks it seems without seeming to go bad. But once opened needs to be consumed in a few days.



I'd have no trouble at all with the tasting part


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 8, 2016)

MarkT said:


> I'm now a humous lover, usually with celery sticks, carrots n stuff. Take a reduced fat snack size, from Tesco, to work often...Oh my God! What am I turning into? LMAO



Worth noting the reduced fat version has 30% more carbs in it than regular....

Although with the quantities we're talking, we're only talking maybe 5-10g more.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I love blackcurrant squash, and apple squash, but I don't like blackcurrant and apple.



I was once at a friends house and had a rather ropey hypo. His missus had some Mr. Kipling Apple And Blackcurrant Tarts in the cupboard. They were absolutely fantastic. Every time I go round there now before I go in the house I inject about 9 bottles of insulin. Sadly however they now just kind of step over me as I lie on their living room carpet breathing my last


----------



## Ljc (Jun 9, 2016)

Our shopping is being delivered soon, their should be some celery and Caralmelised onion humous . Guess what I'm having for lunch


----------



## zuludog (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't mind hummus, and I eat it, but not in huge amounts. Very often it will be fast approaching its use by date before it is all finished. Here are the things I do - 

Freeze the remainder for future use
Put it into stews, especially vegetable ones, as a thickener or to provide a background. This has the added advantage that the taste & texture of the hummus is lost in the stew
Recently I've noticed that you can get hummus in packs of several small tubs. Just open one and freeze the others


----------



## Ljc (Jun 9, 2016)

zuludog said:


> I don't mind hummus, and I eat it, but not in huge amounts. Very often it will be fast approaching its use by date before it is all finished. Here are the things I do -
> 
> Freeze the remainder for future use
> Put it into stews, especially vegetable ones, as a thickener or to provide a background. This has the added advantage that the taste & texture of the hummus is lost in the stew
> Recently I've noticed that you can get hummus in packs of several small tubs. Just open one and freeze the others



You could always invite me round to help you finish it up , I don't mind really


----------



## OwlBeBack1990 (Jun 23, 2016)

I love hummus! I think I will be eating a bit more since my recent diagnoses off T2.

Never tried it on crackers, shall be trying!


----------



## OwlBeBack1990 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thanks for reminding me about Hummous, I've just ordered Hummous with caramelised onion yum yum



This sounds tasty! how did you find it?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 23, 2016)

OwlBeBack1990 said:


> This sounds tasty! how did you find it?


Hi. I get mine from Tesco, it's luverly.


----------



## khskel (Jun 23, 2016)

Had some hummous with pine nuts today mmmmmm


----------



## Superheavy (Jul 4, 2016)

Just had some of the Tesco Moroccan hummus on some crackers this evening - proper tasty.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm hooked on Tesco's caramelised onion one its Gorgeous  especially with celery


----------

